# week end con il morto



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

queste cose mi lasciano sempre attonita..
ma come cazzo puoi sparlmarti la crema e goderti una giornata di mare con un cadavere a 3 metri da te??
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...to_aacd1e56-7d92-11de-9f17-00144f02aabc.shtml



> *Napoli L’uomo di 73 anni è affogato davanti a «Mappatella beach», nel centro della città*
> 
> *Sotto l’ombrellone accanto a un morto*
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

terribile
però ogni estate c'è questa foto.
possibile??


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

no, era un 'altra spiaggia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Sono agghiacciata.

Però non so quale sarebbe stato il comportamento "giusto".


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono agghiacciata.
> 
> Però non so quale sarebbe stato il comportamento "giusto".


prima di rimettersi a ridere e fare il bagno aspettare che portassero almeno via il cadavere??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prima di rimettersi a ridere e fare il bagno aspettare che portassero almeno via il cadavere??


 Certo quello è un comportamento di rimozione della morte in generale che è agghiacciante.
Ma io l'ho pensato a come reagire e la cosa più umana sarebbe andar via, forse.
Ma anche quella mi suona male.
Poi ho pensato a quando mi son trovata i cagnolini abbandonati e a come quell'evento è diventato il più importante ...e allora penso che mi rivestirei e attenderei rispettosamente l'arrivo dei soccorsi e poi andrei via.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo quello è un comportamento di rimozione della morte in generale che è agghiacciante.
> Ma io l'ho pensato a come reagire e la cosa più umana sarebbe andar via, forse.
> Ma anche quella mi suona male.
> * Poi ho pensato a quando mi son trovata i cagnolini abbandonati e a come quell'evento è diventato il più importante ...e allora penso che mi rivestirei e attenderei rispettosamente l'arrivo dei soccorsi e poi andrei via.*


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

si persone che hanno un cuore farebbero così 

certo non starei li e la giornata avrebbe cambiato verso sicuro


----------



## Old sperella (31 Luglio 2009)

domenica scorsa ad Arzachena è annegato un bambino . a quel punto la gente è andata via , la spiaggia si è svuotata . 
non è questione di mantenere un comportamento giusto , ma di quanto toccano certi avvenimenti .


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> domenica scorsa ad Arzachena è annegato un bambino . a quel punto la gente è andata via , la spiaggia si è svuotata .
> non è questione di mantenere un comportamento giusto , ma di quanto toccano certi avvenimenti .



ma infatti.Io leggo continuamente che ci stiamo abituando alla morte a furia di vederla..per me non è così ,cazzo.
Un morto mi agghiaccia, mi sbatte in un gorgo di sensazioni orrende che m'impedisce di muovere un passo, figuriamoci spalmarmi la crema e fare il bagno..
Allucinante!


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Agosto 2009)

una foto cosi si vede puntualmente tutte le estati
io non ce la farei a divertirmi e ridere a 2 metri da un cadavere...non dico che piangerei  e mi dispererei x una persona che non conosco ma sicuramente mi farebbe molto effetto....e avrei il buon gusto almeno di cambiare aria


----------

